# Good places for a British expat to work in Thailand?



## LeSoleil (May 12, 2015)

Hi there

which places in Thailand are good for an expat like me to find work? I'd ideally like to do some bar or restaurant work. Whereabouts would be my best chance of finding work? Thanks


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

all those jobs are for Thai's only,and even if you were hired you couldn't live on what that type of job pays
the only jobs that are realy open for expats here is teaching english,but you have to have some type of schooling.


----------



## LeSoleil (May 12, 2015)

Those sorts of jobs are al reserved for Thais? Even on the islands? How about working in a hotel? I've heard of expats doing that over here.


----------



## Elishandrew (Oct 28, 2015)

To be granted a working visa/permit there needs to be a valid reason why a Thai person couldn't do it...hence why education is one of the only sectors in which felang can work


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

There's a sticky: Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners.


----------



## paradiso (Oct 30, 2015)

If you are talking about doing general bar or waiting work then the replies you've had so far are true. However, there seems to be a misunderstanding that people can't ever be employed in this or other sectors which is not the case.

You do generally require a specialist skill though in that particular sector. For example: head chef in french restaurant in a luxury hotel. They will get a work permit because a Thai person will not have the same ability in this specialist area.

Many senior managers and assistant managers in large hotels are foreigners. It could be argued why have they got a work permit when there are senior Thai managers at other hotels perfectly capable of doing the same job.
Most large employers insist on having foreigners as senior managers as in many other sectors, and it's tolerated because they are employing large numbers of Thai staff.

You can still get bar, restaurant and plenty of other work here, but you won't get a work permit for these jobs so it's at your own risk.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Le Soleil, do you speak the Thai language? At what level?


----------



## Bahn_farang (Jan 28, 2014)

With the greatest respect but the jobs you are looking at can be done for far less than you are able to live on


----------

